# 109mm italian Gipiemme/Campag BB and 50T 144bcd chainring



## marxist_fixie (5 Dec 2008)

G'day everybody

Does anyone have a good condition....109mm BB for a Gipiemme track crank for an Italian frame....Gipiemme would be great...but also Campag or Galli....[if all fails i will get a Campag 111mm Centaur BB]

Also..does anyone have a good condition 144 BCD 50T 3/32'' chainring that is surplus to requirements?

Cheers.....


----------

